# Is there any interest for a competition in Oslo, Norway in september?



## MrMoney (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

I was the organizer of Oslo Open 2010 which had a total of 24 participants and around 20 more guests.

I truly hope people had fun and felt their needs and demands were met in a reasonable way. It was my first competition to organize and I have learned much since then (mainly to enforce timelimits so the competition in on time).

I want to hear if people are interested in coming to Oslo in september for a two day competition which will include many rounds of 222, 333 and OH + every thing else (NOT 666 777).

Last year the economy did not add up and the competition went in minus. Are people willing to pay 150NOK / 18euros / 25dollars / 15pounds for breakfast+lunch, tshirts and competition?

Thanks


----------



## Shortey (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm interested and I'm willing to pay 150 kr.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 22, 2011)

$25 for food, a t-shirt, and your registration fee is pretty cheap. I have a cousin living in Bjerke and I might be able to use this as an excuse to visit.


----------



## Tobs (Jun 22, 2011)

Would depend on the weekend and other things, but I might would use this chance to visit also some friends in Norway. The price is absolutely ok for me, I am willing to pay.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

I might be interested in it as a warm up to Worlds if I don't have a job...have to complete the set of Scandinavian countries sometime (minus Iceland). The price sounds very cheap to me considering it includes food.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 22, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I might be interested in it as a warm up to Worlds if I don't have a job...have to complete the set of Scandinavian countries sometime (minus Iceland). The price sounds very cheap to me considering it includes food.


 
Iceland isn't a part of Scandinavia.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

Shortey said:


> Iceland isn't a part of Scandinavia.


Hmmm I guess I meant Nordic countries then


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm interested


----------



## Waitee (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah i'm in!


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jun 22, 2011)

fo sho


----------



## gasmus (Jun 23, 2011)

count me in!


----------



## (X) (Jun 23, 2011)

I really wanna go. It's most likely that I'll be able to come if it's in the beginning of september


----------



## Meisen (Jul 24, 2011)

Any news about this wonderful idea of yours MrMoney?


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 24, 2011)

Sound great, but I need a Visa to get enter Norway  Next year I'll be there for sure and Good luck. My request is not much ONLY many WR's  ( baby Morten, Simon and Oskar)


----------



## tehmaxice (Jul 27, 2011)

I would pay, but I will most likely be in Germany at the time


----------



## joey (Jul 27, 2011)

Hilamr, if I'm there.. you're there.


----------

